# Space balls...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

next time you run a bead of sillycone to cut up for space balls for those raised panel doors consider useing the spline from a window screen...
no muss no fuss and cheaper than a tube of silly cone...
wide range of diameters...
not to mention always ready to go..
won't bleed into the finish..


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea, 

Although I have to admit, I thought this was going to be about the Movie. :laugh:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

CMT sells 25 foot strips of something very similar to the screen splining but they are very pricey considering that you can only do about 3 cupboard doors with that much and they don't work any better.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jd99 said:


> Good idea,
> 
> Although I have to admit, I thought this was going to be about the Movie. :laugh:


X2 that was a pretty funny show , although I don't think it's Sticks type of movie .
I envision Stick watching spaghetti westerns


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> X2 that was a pretty funny show , although I don't think it's Sticks type of movie .
> I envision Stick watching spaghetti westerns


who told ya???


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice tip - thanks!


----------



## Travisphoto (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you use it the same way as the space balls or run it the entire length or the panel?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Travisphoto said:


> Do you use it the same way as the space balls or run it the entire length or the panel?



short pieces...


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you stick for this piece of information.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Good tip. May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*What are "space balls" function??*

This is a new term to me regarding woodworking, so somebody please explain what it means, and its usage. Since it relates to panels, which I was under the impression are glued into the slots in the surrounding pieces, I may need to change my design for a maple cabinet I am making if they are not to be glued in. My panels are flats and not raised, if that makes any difference.
Rick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jaguar1201 said:


> This is a new term to me regarding woodworking, so somebody please explain what it means, and its usage. Since it relates to panels, which I was under the impression are glued into the slots in the surrounding pieces, I may need to change my design for a maple cabinet I am making if they are not to be glued in. My panels are flats and not raised, if that makes any difference.
> Rick


Space Balls Stop Panel Rattle

"Panel Rattle" happens when changes in humidity cause a door panel to shrink down to loose fit in the panel groove. Space Balls are 1/4' diameter rubber balls designed to be installed in the panel groove before glue-up. The compressed rubber expands and contracts along with seasonal changes in humidity, keeping door panels centered and rattle-free year round.

prefinish your panels...
then insert them in the frames *WITHOUT* gluing the panels to the frames....
use space balls to limit/stop panel rattle...
raised or flat panel makes no difference...

Space Balls - Raised Panel Door Spacers, Pack of 100 - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

No you don't glue panels in. That allows for wood movement. The space balls (or what ever you want to call it) prevent the panel from being loose and rattling.

Edit: The Stick beats me to it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*FWIW...*

spline comes in an assortment of sizes and types..
foam..
foam core...
ribbed..
tube...
pricing is as low as 5/6 bucks a 100'.. that's around 150-200 doors...
one bag of 6/7$ space balls do about 6-10 doors providing you you don't loose any.. 
soft/squishy is best and is easier to use than the real deal space balls w/ a lot less waste...
still cheaper is foam backer rod...
1/4" is around 11$ for 500' wholesale...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> CMT sells 25 foot strips of something very similar to the screen splining but they are very pricey considering that you can only do about 3 cupboard doors with that much and they don't work any better.


I take it you are not using short pieces..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't used them at all Stick. Too pricey and there are workable substitutes that are cheap. I had the idea to use the screen splines too. Anything soft and compressible will work, even those rolls of stick on foam insulation would do it.

Norm Abrams used to center his panel in the grooves and glue the center 1 inch at top and bottom. He said that would stop the rattle and be slightly stronger but you would want to be absolutely certain you were centered if you went that route.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the info on space balls. I appreciate it. I now understand the situation and why they are used. Although the issue of glue vs no glue seems to be a debatable matter. It also sounds like an allowance needs to be made with a deeper groove to compensate for the diameter/thickness of the material used or the panel dimensions sized for the allowance.
Rick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1/8" tops...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I envision Stick watching spaghetti westerns


funny you should mention that...
we trade videos out here and yesterday a master collection of spaghetti westerns showed up... 

200 movies worth...
Cleef, Eastwood, Palance, Hunter, Mitchell and a host of other recognizable names...


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

Good idea


----------

